# Size of Mongoose Wanderer?



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey folks,

Anyone know the approximate sizing of the Mongoose Wanderer, here: http://www.amazon.com/Mongoose-Wanderer-Tandem-26-Inch-Wheels/dp/B000K0UZ7S/ref=pd_bbs_sr_4?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1219694864&sr=8-4

We plan to use it for road and rails-trails for a few years until we can afford a nicer one.

I'm a little 5'-11" and she's about 5'-6".

I can't find any size info anywhere on this thing. :madmax:


----------



## P'sanbiker (May 15, 2006)

Digging up this old thread...anyone has experience of this bike? Plan to use it as a starter bike and upgrade components as needed. Any comments about the frame quality?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Quad4ngle said:


> Digging up this old thread...anyone has experience of this bike? Plan to use it as a starter bike and upgrade components as needed. Any comments about the frame quality?


Lipstick on a pig?


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

General recommendation is to find a Cannondale and go from there. Decent entry price, way better components, and it's all-'round more capable and worthy of spending money to upgrade and keep it.

The Mongoose is what it is - how much frame quality to you expect for an all-in price of $330?


----------

